# Marine ich problem



## jinsen (Jan 23, 2013)

I never test my water. But eveything are growing normally.i got no algae problem.but i recently got marine ich on my tank. Blue Tang got stressed and boom every fish got ink too and die except my sail fin tang.
I do some research and i found out Uv light is the best solution. I bought 1 clown fish to test my ich.his been on my tank for about a week now and i got no sign of ink no more. 
I do water change every week. 
So my queation is.. Does ich gone for good already or playing dead and waiting to attack? Lol

Here is my tank.
Sorry for bad quality i took it using IP5


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Ick is always present in any tank but if you keep your water parameters in check and maintain a constant non-varying tank temperature it will help to keep ick from blooming out and attacking your tank.
Also using the UV sterilizer is a good thing to do, testing is an important part of SW tanks. "MY2CENTS"


----------



## George (Apr 21, 2010)

Most likely marine ich is still in your system. I suggest you reading up on life cycle of marine ich. UV may be able to control the spread of marine ich if it's proper size. The problem with UV is that every single marine ich has to pass through the UV before it completes its life cycle for UV to be effective. 
We can achieve marine ich free tank by doing proper quarantine on all the live stock we bring into our tanks.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

you will always have it in your system even with qt it can come n on corals its a 3 month no fish in your tank life cycle to starve it out so you have that option


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Certain fish are notorious ick-magnets. I used to take chances with them since they are also some of my favourite fish, like Regal blue tangs, powder blue tangs & achilles tangs. However, after my last problem with a PBT, I'm no longer tempted (I hope) by these beautiful but icky fish.


----------



## jinsen (Jan 23, 2013)

I run my UV light 24hrs a day. Quarantine my fish with ich-X on 10 gallon with filter no carbon for about a week. Sail fin tang looses his white spot but the clown and cleaner Shrimp didn't make it. After a week i putted back my sail fin to my show tank. Swimming around like he just got out behind the bars lol
Added clown fish and no sign of ich at all. O ya and i added fire red Shrimp too.


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

If you don't add anything in your tank for ten months. The ich strain will die due to lack of genetic variation. 
Not sure if people are joking about marine ich being present in all tanks....it is certainly not in mine anymore. You could get by without qting any fish and making them feel natural so they seem like they don't have the parasite. But in reality. When sh*t hits the fan and you have a power outage. Bam stress . bam parasite. Bam death of expensive fish.
Ime . I had two outages. First one killed off wrasse and angel. 
After that I did hypo and water change 90% every three days for fifteen days in my display tank. Did the fishless for three and a half months. While my clowns sat in hypo.
The second outage did not trigger any outbreaks . so I am pretty sure I am ich free.
There's a huge skill difference between keeping a tank up and running for five years and a tank that is kept running for 15+.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

If you have an inline UV running 24/7 in your qt tank with some ick infected fish can the UV kill off all the ick without dosing any medication?


----------



## jinsen (Jan 23, 2013)

10 months?!! Darn! My tank didn't even hit a year period lol..my tank was at least 9months old, and ich was my 1st battle in salt water hobby.
Im a newbie battling the worst enemy. Haha crap! 

And Fish rookie i think that would work. But ask those expert.


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Fish rookie said:


> If you have an inline UV running 24/7 in your qt tank with some ick infected fish can the UV kill off all the ick without dosing any medication?


If you ever frequent by king eds marine section sometime. Check out their UV set up. It's daisy chained with hugeeeee uvs. Yet they still have fish that dies due to marine ich. Although the expert dude that is in charge tells me seven days with UV is all you need... That is certainly not the case. You also have to be sure that the flow going through the UV is slow enough so that its exposure to the UV is long enough to kill any parasites.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

jinsen said:


> 10 months?!! Darn! My tank didn't even hit a year period lol..my tank was at least 9months old, and ich was my 1st battle in salt water hobby.
> Im a newbie battling the worst enemy. Haha crap!
> 
> And Fish rookie i think that would work. But ask those expert.


I read about it here. Based on one article. May be very gullible and stubborn of me.
The ten months thing is not very believable, you have to take mutations into account, but that is dependant on the batch of marine ich that you have.
http://www.reefsanctuary.com/forums/fish-diseases-treatments/23132-marine-ich-myths-facts.html
I just got a hippo tang from king eds and I am also experimenting new methods of getting rid of ich. Hypo is hard. But this three day method which I am currently trying is working great so far. I change water every day (70%) and do full displacement and relocation on the third day. Rinsing the tang in the net first with the new water from the tank. Then placing it in the new tank. Every other three day I use prazi pro for internal parasites. 
http://atj.net.au/marineaquaria/3daytransfer.html
So far on my fifth day. The ich infested hippo tang is now almost clear and eating like a pig. 
When I did hypo. My fish was lethargic. 
I wrap my tank in garbage bag so it doesn't scare it. It swims lots. 









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------

